# Friends add and give kudos



## Beckyyy14 (Nov 26, 2017)

08619832083 Please leave your ID?s here so I can add yall


----------



## Justin (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi there, please see this existing sticky thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?436574-Animal-Crossing-Pocket-Camp-Friend-ID-Sharing


----------

